# Get a used HUMMER...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...get XM*

XM will soon be available on a range of certified, pre-owned GM, Cadillac and
HUMMER vehicles, the companies said yesterday. And, in other XM news, the
satcaster will be the exclusive satellite radio broadcaster of the Indianapolis 500,
with live coverage and commentary, including race day. - _The Retail Bridge_


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

If only they came with free gas for a year.


----------

